

Angel investors put $20B a year into startups (infographic) - daegloe
http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/02/angel-investors-put-20b-a-year-into-startups-infographic/

======
zjgreen
Very cool infographic... i couldn't find it, but does it say how much they
profit on average from making these investments?

